# Wanna watch my bunny give birth...



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024

wont work with firefox..

just explorer

and you have to allow active x controler.

this in hunny bunn and she is due tonight!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 4, 2007)

i wanted to do this when my girls were pregnant but they lvie in the garden so didnt see how i could! lol


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2007)

can somebody logged into this provide an update as to how the bunny is doing? 

I've activated the active x control and changed my 'puter internetsecurity setting to custom, but I have to reboot for it to take affectand I can't do that right now. 



sas


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

She just updated the thread. I'm worried about the mama bun.


----------



## karona (Feb 4, 2007)

It wont work on my computer. Can anyone get stills from it?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

she is cleaning her self ALOT


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, that's good. Is she drinking a lot? Eating? 

Are you sure it's diarrhea and not mushy cecals? 



sas


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

it looks like pudding~!

and she has been at her salt wheel ALL night

and she drank about 12 oz.

alot for her

and she has been munching hay too...

im gonna call the vet..


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

so carrots are on the menue, for her pre deilivery meal, vet said to keep an eye on her! LOL

but the diareah should be ok, as long as it isnt ALOT

i ahve to go to work in 30 min

my bf will be here to watch her till 3, and then i wont be home til 5:30


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

im off to work...

cross your fingers, prey and watch her for me!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 4, 2007)

it asks for a password...i cant get in noooooo


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024/

then click view video


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

is it working now?


----------



## binkies (Feb 4, 2007)

Pooooey! My computer refuses to open it. Says it is a security risk. I really want to see!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

just go into options, and reduce security, its becaseu im unsecure network. sorry

as long as u have a virus ware there is NO risk, in reducing firewalls..


now i really am off to work...

till 5:30


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 4, 2007)

i cant see it!!!

i really really want to!

it just says 'Connecting to Live video steam' constantly!!


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2007)

oh, i am watching her right now. . .it took me a while to find her, but she is just chillin under her shelf. . .

this is cool!


----------



## lovethetailyall (Feb 4, 2007)

Update enyone?? when i went to wach vidio itnever showed one!! im at myt frinds cuz my enternet wont work?? helpenyone??what is happening!!!!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

ok update..

there are no babies..

vet is gonna make a house call for me! should be here soon!

if it isnt tonight he wants to do c-section!



just a reminder... if u lower your firewall, in internetoptions, and make sure you have active x controlers updated, and areusing internet explorer, it should work.. doesnot work with firefox! 

and there should not be a need for the password, that is for me to access the settings..

Hunny is looking good.. and did eat 4 carrots (baby) today, and all her green grass!

she ate about 2 tbs of pellets, and her hole water bottle..

she is still going nutso on the salt lick...

and has not had anymore diareah!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

the vet was here..

he wants me to stop worring so much

they are in position and he thinks thers 4 not 6..

he is gonna watch the cam at home and help me keep and eye on her!

that was worth the 125$ LOL

she is much calmer and doesnt have the runs, grinding any more, but she is still leeking

i said "how does she look?"

he said " like abunny that is ready to give birth!"

LOL

so i guess i shouldnt worry so much..

but he still stands by the tonight or c section!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh thank god the vet has seen her,i've been worrying about your girl so much!lol

I really hope she has these babies soon!

I've been waiting in anticipation

cheryl


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 4, 2007)

no the waiting game continues!

da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da


:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see Babies!!! hehehe

Waiting Stinks! :waiting:



Crystal (Bandit &amp; Holly)


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

so for thos of u who cant view the cam.. i caught u a pic..

her little leg is hangin off hte shelf she is so relaxed...


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

so... i have been looking around on here.. and i have come to the conclusion i have no clue really what my buns are!

i was told they are both netherland dwarfs...

i think mom...hunny(brown bun) is an eastern cotton tail (wild bunny)
and dad.. bunz(black and white) is maybe a britania? i dunno, he may be jsut a weird colored dwarf.... 

any ideas... also what do you think the babies will look like?

i am posting a bunch of pics of hunny and bunz


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

hunny


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

hunny again


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

bunz (daddy bun)


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

pose!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

must clean off HUMAN!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

BELLY!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

update on hunny..

she seems a little restless, but compfy

she just ploped..

here is a pic of the vid!


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2007)

i would guess that they are both netherland dwarfs

hunny is a chestnut color, or 'wild bunny color' and that is why she appears to be a wild bun

and bunz is a black otter or marten (i always get confused as to whichis which. . .). if he were a brit, his face would be much thinner andhe would overall look more fine boned and petite


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

oh cool.. thanx

he is 2.5 lbs..
and she is 5-5.5 lbs

is it a sex thing.. or genetics?


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2007)

oh, wow! i don't think i have ever heard of a dwarf weight that much. . .

she could be a mix?? looking at her body type, i would then guess amini rex mix (if one parent was a mini rex and the other was a normalfur type rabbit that they baby-hunny- wouldn't have the rex fur, as rexfur is a recessive trait)

maybe someone else will have an idea about that. . .

i did have a holland lop once that was around 6 pounds (and i know thatshe was a holland lop as i bred her) so i *guess* it could be possible,i just have never heard of a netherland getting that big before. . .hmmm

but on a good note, i don't think you will need to worry about peanuts.. .and that is always good because they can be heartbreaking when youget them in a litter (in order for there to be peanuts, both parentshave to carry the dwarfing gene, and at 5 pounds i would guess thatdaddy-to-be does carry it, but momma-to-be doesn't)


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

her fur is not as soft as his... it is.. thinker and a little more coarse..

it also rolles back sooo much nicer.. his seams longer...

they both came from farm dreaders, and i know he sometimes "flushes" islines, with odd buns, so who knows... if he doesnt think it will sell,as a pet or show, he sells it as food... for snakes and stuff.

soooo they dont come from the best place in the world.. as far asbreader goes, but they are healthy! and that is whats important.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

im gonan give her pitch darkness tonight, so cam will be to dark to see for another, 4 anda half hours.. till sunrise.

see u in the am.. hopefully with babies!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep, no way she's a cotton tail, they can't even mate with a domestic rabbit.

Your rabbits are so adorable! I had no idea they'd be so cute :bunnydance:

I have a minilop the same colour as bunz, and I'd definetly say he's ablack otter netherland dwarf. Hunny is a bit harder to guess, she hasshort ears and those big eyes like a nethie, and yep she's agouticoloured. They are so lovely.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 5, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> see u in the am.. hopefully with babies!


Fingers crossed for babies!

cheryl


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 5, 2007)

ohhhh this is so exciting keep us posted!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> oh cool.. thanx
> 
> he is 2.5 lbs..
> and she is 5-5.5 lbs
> ...


Eastern Cottontails are only about 2 to 3 pounds - and they can't mate with domestic buns - I just found that out myself.

She's a mix of some kind - very cute! He's def a dwarf orcould he be a polish (I'm not good with the specifics but he looks likea def breed)

Are you hovering over her? She might be waiting for someone to leaveher alone to get down to business. They hate people around togive birth. 

Oh and I have no firewalls or anything and the website couldn'tdownload Active X updates - I have it already - and wouldn't show thevid. WEIRD!


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 5, 2007)

:yeahthati've been having the same problem


----------



## bluebird (Feb 5, 2007)

Hes Not a Polish they dont come in that color.Helooks like a dwarf.if hes an otter he will have a thin biege linearound the white parts and at the base of the neck, in the pictures heappears too be a silver martin.the doe is most likely a cross breed.Ihave pictures of otters on my website but i cant post my websitehere.however you can get it from my profile.bluebird


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

she is doing something in the nest..

cage is all fur and there is a spot of blood in the litter box..

she wont come out!

i am moving the cam to the nest now!

im so excited!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

ther was one

he is stiff...

looks like dad

do they ever just have one...

it is clean... but cold

i will post pic..


----------



## m.e. (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

darn it  

Yeah they can have one. She's not had anymore?

bluebird, I guessed silver marten because of the silvery hairs onhim. Once I saw a dwarf, I knew that was what hewas. He's adorable too!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

she still has bumps in her belly.. fells like 2more.... on one side...

i dunno though..

should i take them right out and keep then warm in my bra if ther is more..

shold i leave the area.. and give her privacy?

any ideas..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

Leave her alone for a bit. Rabbits usually give birth when no one is around. 

Check her in about 1/2 hour - I know it's hard to do.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

ok... i will go down stairs with my comp... and watch her there! LOL love the cam!

soooooo worried now!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

Is the room she's in really brite? Could you cover her cage or make the room darker if it is?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

she is about 3 feet froma window..

i can cover it..

wont be able to see.. but she will be happy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

I think if you can darken it a bit it will help. 

Animals are really funny sometimes. Especially preyanimals. They like to be where no one can see them so thatthey can deal with the birth and not worry so much about the predatorsgetting to them. 

I swear our ewes will cross their legs and hold lambs in if we are in the barn!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

can u see cam..

she is in and out of the nest.. she wil come out.. look around then go back in..

i keeping wishing this babe would just start moving... its not gonna...:angel::cry3


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 5, 2007)

aww i see the cam finally!!!

aww poor thing it looks so sweet aswell..

i hope all goes well for the rest and mum!!

kim


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i surprised i can still see the cam..

it is wicked dark in her cage, the only part uncoverd is little spot for the cam to see in..

and she is thumping and pacing...

i hear the water bottle and the thumping for down here!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems like she should have had them by now, but breeders on here would know more. 

That little one is so cute, I know you must feel awful that he didn't make it.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

should i call the vet?

what could he do at this point??? nothing..

what if there isnt more...:cry1:

what if there is?:?

oh god i wish i could read her mind!:cry4:

i jsut need to relax....
and she needs to get her little tail in ther and pop them out! LOL

:waiting:


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

SHE IS IN THE LITTER BOX&gt;&gt; AND GRUNTING ALOT..

will it be okay in there there is alot of fur in there to...
im scared now


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

What a place to have your babies huh? silly girl!

Once she has them, I think you can just gently pick up the babies andthe clean fur around them and put them in the nest - let her finish andall - they should be warm enough. I bet that little guy wasblocking things and that's why he didn't make it. 

I'm crossing fingers and toes and saying a prayer for you and her!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 5, 2007)

im still trying to get the video to work but i hope that all goes well for everyone!

keep us posted!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i smell diareah.. i just cam up and she is still in the litterbox... and it SMELLS...
u know the smell!

and she is grunting quite a bit...

should i give her chamomile tea or raspberry...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I'd just check in with the vet at thispoint. Tell him what's going on and ask him forsuggestions. Is this a rabbit savvy vet?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

she is grunting.. and licking her bumm, and pulling more fur out..! that is good!

here is a pic of the cam..

she is in the litter box now.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i called another bun vet in the area, and she said to bring her in ASAP

but i think she is in the middle of labor right now..

im scared to move her

HELPPPP


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

ok...so if anything happend to her i would die...

and im scared.. so we are going to the vet now...

i will let you all know latter


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

OH man I am going to be stressing out until Ihear back from you. She could have a stuck baby so it's goodyou called. I'm so worried also! I know how youfeel about her...... I worry about mine as well! 

:cry2:goodluck


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 5, 2007)

i have finaly got the camera to work and you have taken her to the vets!

im so worreid about her. i really hope everything goes ok for mum and the babies!:sickbunny:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 5, 2007)

ray:


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2007)

how is the mom to be?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

ok IM back.. she isnt...
my baby has to stay at the vetss.........

i have never had to leave an animal..

i want her here sooo bad...

she only had the one baby! (stillboarn)

no more..:bigtears:

but she has a masive uterine infection!


she has to get antibiotics intermuscularly 3 x per day, and pain meds... and who knows what else...

i might be able to bring her home tomorrow and do the shots myself being a nurse...

im sorry it is nt looking good.

im gonna put the cam on one of my other buns, so yall have somehting to watch... keep your mind occupide...

prey for my baby hunny pleaseray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry  I wish you'dtaken her to this new vet first! Sounds like the one who cameby wasn't very good. I'd definitely call them and tell themwhat has happened.

We're praying for Hunny Bunny Here! Please keep us posted asyou can! I'll be thinking of you and her - I've been waiting since youleft earlier to see what has happened. I knew it wasn'tsounding right but I didn't know why.


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2007)

i am so sorry. . . i will be thinking of her. . .


----------



## m.e. (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hunny :hug2: 

Continued ray:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry to hear about hunny 

while you wait for news could you please explain how you get yourwebcam to work on a website like that? Do you have to have yourcomputer on all the time? and how do you make a webpage for it?

thanks


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

it is not hooked up to my comp at all!

it is a wireless internet video cam, and you either plug it into you either net or hook up to your wireless like i did

and then you get a sololink acount through linksys(camera company...) it was 20$ for a years subscription. and an 80$ cam.

and a 400$ vet bill! LOL

and you do a secure link and set up passwords *giggle* i for got to at first! 

and then you simple show the world!

as u know it is dificult to get onto the cam, due to security and whatont, but once you have it your good.. oh and for some reason it doesntwork with firefox, only explorer!

just go to linsys.com and look at the internet cams, there for home security!

now recording...

well im good!

i have a special hookup peice for trasfuring vcr,and tv signals into mycomp.. and thena program to record, but it takes ALOT of harddrive space, so i have 4 external 200Gig hard drives for processing...

i convert alot of stuff 

sounds hard but it isnt, there are step by step instructions on linksys web site!

happy watching...


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Feb 5, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> it is not hooked up to my comp at all!
> 
> it is a wireless internet video cam, and you either plug it into you either net or hook up to your wireless like i did
> 
> ...




thats all very well but i have some major probs - i dont live in the uswhich might make a difference, i dont have wireless and i dont havethat much money!

on the other hand i do have a normal webcam and i do have a computer which is connected to broadband! lol


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

you could use a free live feed forum, and just link to it.

i will find you a link to one.. hold on.

this site has all the info to do it with a web cam and free software!

i dont know if it is diff for over there?

hope it helps

http://www.ledset.com/camwiz/faq/index.htm


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 5, 2007)

yeaah iv wanted to do something like that hook up cam and let net people watch..would be so wikid lol


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 5, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear about your girl.

It sounds like the baby was stuck, and then created an infection. The leaking was probably puss.

I hope she pulls through, this new vet sounds like she knows what she's talking about!

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i wish i had called her first, but it is aprivat practice in her home, and her husband makes me nervous...... butshe is the best vet ever..

i shouldnt have waited
i feel so guilty...

if i had brought her to them yesterday, they would both be fine!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:X


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I have a feeling that by the time the bun was "leaking" the baby was already gone. 

Most likely the infection was caused by the baby getting stuck.

--Dawn


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah...

babe is in the past... (deep breath)

now to focus on hunn... and bun, he is soo depressed, his ears are back alot..

i wish h liked to come out with me more.. he misses him mommy, she is comming to visit tonight i hope


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

OMG

my bf jsut tried to get me to cheer up!

watch this!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vvEupe6QeM[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2007)

I hate to disagree with you .. but I thinkyou're wrong. I suspect the kit was dead a few days ago when you firstcame to this forum. There were just too many bad thingshappening - the diaherrea, the leakage (which I've never had) and ....Ithink the kit was mostly likely gone before you sought help here.

That may not give you comfort - but I hope it does. I'll be hoping your rabbit can come home soon.

Peg*

jupiterannette wrote: *


> if i had brought her to them yesterday, they would both be fine!
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:X


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

it does help a little i jsut feelresponsable.... like i did wrong! i got vet a week before shewas due, and kept her comfy, clean, and happy.

i jsut wish my vet was as smart as all of u witht he leakage...

i just wanted to see this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Bnr-Q88rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Bnr-Q88rQ[/ame]

my own though, ya know....

omg omg omg

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qApPUnd5Zrw&amp;NR[/ame]

i jsut thought i would share some cute things with ya... to keep me busy!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

here is one for the bunz!

who says prey is defensless!

go bunny!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ez5QPW-ku4[/ame]


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2007)

i don't know if you bred hunny on purpose, or itwas an accident, but i would plan on not breeding her again, no matterwhat and consider getting her fixed as soon as you can.

and i have to agree with peg, i would guess that the baby was dead a while ago and that is why there is was so many problems.


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

i didnt plan it, and i plan on getting her spayed.. and him neutered.

and he needs to go home, im watching him for afriend who needs to find an apt, she is staying wiht her mum.

they other needs to find a home, i think i found him one, we still haveto do the play dates, and ref check, but i ike the situation..

and then hun can be her normal queen bun again...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Poor little Hunny...I hope she comes out of this just fine...I'll be praying for all involved...ray:

Keep us updated, ok?

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 5, 2007)

omg that's terrible , hope ur doing ok...
fingers,toes,legs and arms crossed for hunny bunnyinkpansy:


----------



## karona (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope she is ok. I think she is netherland cross rex. He is fo shue a netherland.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with Tinysmom - I think the kit was gone awhile ago. I just hope Hunny is ok when it's all over..... 

Don't blame yourself! you did what you knew to do and didn't just leaveher alone. Having the vet come by yesterday you felt like itwould be fine - you had faith in that - anyone would. 

Get past the uncomfy hubby and use that vet from now on - ok?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah i have decided.....


new vet from now on...

she does my dog and spayed my american rabbit, i dont know why i didnt call them first...

the OTHER vet does birds, and he is good with them... i think that iswhy, and the convienience... he makes house calls...

oh well....

if if if if if...

not gonna help..

she is good, and we dont have to suffer through raising the kits, andloosing them along the way... and then the homes..... gonna be hardtelling them


----------



## bluebird (Feb 7, 2007)

Im glad your bunny is ok.You got a small tasteof what breeding can be.with Dwarf breed rabbits stuck babies oftenhappen.we get peanut babies, double Dwarf gene which do notsurvive.mastitis,nestbox infections etc.3 babies is the average sizedwarf litter.thank goodness you found a good vet.bluebird


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm worried - how is Hunny? did she get home from the vet's office?


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 7, 2007)

hunny is home, and binking around her cage... she is eating like a pig, and playing with her toys.. she is hunny bunny again!

she doesnt like her meds but she has figured out she gets apeice of bannana after so she sucks it up and drinks it down!

im still nervous about picking her up, so i have jsut been letter herout to do her thing at her pace, and she jumps up on the couch andcuddles with me.

i dont want to hurt her belly... im sure it is uncomfortable... a few more days of healing and i think we will be back to norm.

im enclosing a pic...

the little pink toy bunny on the shelf... is her "baby" she bushes itinto her belly and licks it... i think she misses her baby....

and she keeps nosing it into her food bowl!

also see the stub of green ont he right? that is whats is left of apeice of broccoli crown 6 inches wide! she loves hergreens.... today is salad day.... yippy!


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 10, 2007)

hunny is doing well still, and is still on cam for those of you who want to see her!


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2007)

i am so happy that she is alright. . .i thought about her for days. . .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh thank goodness! I've been thinking of you off and on - but been so busy!! 

That's cute about her banana. Mine love it also! 

Both of mine have "puppies" and they constantly put them in the feedbowl, litterbox, etc. LOL! I never thought of it asparenting, but that makes SO much sense!

Glad to hear hunny is still feeling better and I wish I could see her on the cam, but it just won't work for me.


----------

